# upcoming litter



## Agoutigoo

this doe should have her litter in the next couple of days (due monday), if she's not tricking me with another false pregnancy :roll: 
Expecting mostly agouti.


----------



## Tally

omg this picture! she looks like a trollfache xD
(sorry, but I love it)

How ever: fingers are crossed. 
Come on sweet girly show us some babys


----------



## FranticFur

You can do it mama mouse  Can't wait to see the arrivals.


----------



## Miceandmore64

9-14 days I'm also expecting (if pregnant) 2 litters!


----------



## Agoutigoo

look at that belleh


----------



## Agoutigoo

no litter yet, but defiantly either today or tomorrow.


----------



## FranticFur

Her belly looks huge. Maybe she'll have 10 babies...or 12


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Her belly looks huge. Maybe she'll have 10 babies...or 12


That's my guess too. She's bigger then her daughter when she had a litter of 9. But then again this doe does tend to have large pups.


----------



## Miceandmore64

My guess is 10-13


----------



## Rodentman

Definitely looks like a big litter but sometimes looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Agoutigoo

looking very uncomfortable tonight. her nest currently consists of 3 pieces of cardboard which she occasionally faceplants to have a nap :lol:


----------



## FranticFur

Lol to the picture but oh man poor girl.
She is going to have the relief of her little life after this.


----------



## Agoutigoo

thankfully last night she decided to have her babies. good thing too, as i thought she might explode otherwise :lol:

she had 14 in total, no runts and all have full milk bellies


----------



## Miceandmore64

Stunning! Congrats on the little ones and poor mother with 14!


----------



## lucsc

Auww love the small baby's
The female is beautiful, love here build.


----------



## Agoutigoo

doe at the bottom doesn't have a massive milk belly but is a loud bugger :mrgreen: 
will start sorting tomorrow who to cull, looks to be an almost even split of sexes at the moment.


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 1  lots of fat happy pups


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 2- pigment showing


----------



## lucsc

Ahwww so cute.
Looking good!


----------



## Tally

are there still 14 or have you culled them down to 7?


----------



## Agoutigoo

Tally said:


> are there still 14 or have you culled them down to 7?


Culled down to 7. 14 was just way too large a litter for the doe.


----------



## Tally

Agoutigoo said:


> Tally said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there still 14 or have you culled them down to 7?
> 
> 
> 
> Culled down to 7. 14 was just way too large a litter for the doe.
Click to expand...

Well for a lonely dow I think yes.
Did you only keep the girls or a mix?


----------



## Agoutigoo

Tally said:


> Agoutigoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tally said:
> 
> 
> 
> are there still 14 or have you culled them down to 7?
> 
> 
> 
> Culled down to 7. 14 was just way too large a litter for the doe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for a lonely dow I think yes.
> Did you only keep the girls or a mix?
Click to expand...

Just the does in this litter. Well was aiming to keep at least 1 buck but seems I mistook one of the does :roll: typical


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 3


----------



## Agoutigoo

runty doe still a bit...well runty. but everyone else doing fine


----------



## lucsc

Looking good!! Love the colors alredy!


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 6 fur coming thru


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 10 and really really pingy


----------



## TwinkleToes

So cute! Oh my goodness!


----------



## Agoutigoo

day 13 and eyes all open!


----------



## rocketmdove

I'm in love with the three darkest!


----------



## Agoutigoo

nearly 3 weeks old now. i am quite in love with the silver agouti :love1


----------



## Apex

How do you get such a perfect line up?! Lots of out takes?  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Agoutigoo

> How do you get such a perfect line up?! Lots of out takes?  They're gorgeous!


lots and lots of outtakes. Even in this photo there's one doe who just won't cooperate at the back, and another that catapulted across the room and was wedged behind one of the cages for the duration of the shoot :lol:


----------



## Miceandmore64

Awwh! 
Knew there was a background story for a picture that great!


----------



## Apex

Ahahaha too funny !


----------



## rocketmdove

such a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Tally

I'm in love with all of them!
~♥


----------



## Agoutigoo

all at 8 weeks now


----------



## shakasur

Definitely looks like a big litter but sometimes looks can be deceiving. 
guest survey Restaurant Survey


----------



## sara.siegrist

Are there any female mice in the Montgomery County area of Maryland? We are very eager to add 3 females to our home as pets


----------

